# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Keeping paint OFF the carpet?

## Mark CH

Hi All, 
How do you paint skirting boards in a carpeted room without getting paint all over the carpet?  I've thought of using a piece of thin sheet metal as a guide but as soon as I move it along the carpet is likely to 'bounce' back up and brush the paint.  We're hoping to get a few more years out of the carpet but the boards need some attention now!  Suggestions very welcome! 
Cheerio, 
Mark CH

----------


## Master Splinter

Put a strip of nice wide packing tape (or even better - duct tape) on the carpet - work the tape down between the skirting board and the carpet so it has a chance to pull the carpet down and away from the skirting. 
Make sure you pull it off promptly - within a few hours would be best - don't leave it for more than about a day otherwise you might be pulling bits off for a very long time!

----------

